# Hecht durch zu tiefes Schlucken mitnehmen



## Fetter Barsch (13. September 2013)

Hallo, ich musste vor kurzem einen untermaßigen Hecht 
mitnehmen, weil er meinen 5 cm Barschwobbler sehr tief 
geschluckt hatte und als ich den Köder los bekommen hatte, war der Hecht kaum noch am Leben. Ich merkte dass er es nicht schaffen würde und habe ihn mitgenommen.

 War dass falsch, mein Vater sagte mir dass ich ihn nicht hätte mitnehmen dürfen? Er sagte, korrekterweise hätte ich ihn zurücksetzen sollen, auch wenn er stirbt. Stimmt das?

MfG Tony


----------



## Trollwut (13. September 2013)

*AW: Hecht durch zu tiefes Schlucken mitnehmen*



Fetter Barsch schrieb:


> Hallo, ich musste vor kurzem einen untermaßigen Hecht
> mitnehmen, weil er meinen 5 cm Barschwobbler sehr tief
> geschluckt hatte und als ich den Köder los bekommen hatte, war der Hecht kaum noch am Leben. Ich merkte dass er es nicht schaffen würde und habe ihn mitgenommen.
> 
> ...




Meines Wissens nach ist das je Bundesland unterschiedlich, aber nagel mich nich darauf fest. In Bayern ist es auf jeden Fall so. Scheixxegal, ob der fisch stirbt oder nich, er muss zurückgesetzt werden.
Macht logischerweiße keiner, is ja auch unsinnig


----------



## Criss81 (13. September 2013)

*AW: Hecht durch zu tiefes Schlucken mitnehmen*

Ist schwierig...aber in einigen Vereinen ist das vorgehen von deinem Vater richtig, in anderen Abschlagen, Herzstich und vergraben. Mitnehmen bringt Probleme, da halt untermaßig...könnte ja jeder mit komme.


----------



## Taxidermist (13. September 2013)

*AW: Hecht durch zu tiefes Schlucken mitnehmen*



> War dass falsch, mein Vater sagte mir dass ich ihn nicht hätte mitnehmen  dürfen? Er sagte, korrekterweise hätte ich ihn zurücksetzen sollen,  auch wenn er stirbt. Stimmt das?


Damit hatte dein Vater vollkommen recht, du hättest wahrscheinlich Probleme bekommen,wenn du einem Fischereiaufseher begegnet wärest!
Dann hättest du dich nicht herausreden können, dass der Fisch zu tief geschluckt hat, denn genau dies versucht man zu verhindern durch diese Regelung.
Sonst könnte man ja jedem untermaßigen Fisch irgend einen Haken tief
in den Schlund stecken, um damit die Entnahme zu rechtfertigen!
Auch wenn es schwer fällt zu verstehen, diese Regelung macht Sinn.

Jürgen


----------



## Allrounder27 (13. September 2013)

*AW: Hecht durch zu tiefes Schlucken mitnehmen*

Seh ich genau wie Taxidermist.

Hier ist das Problem, wenn man sich durch die Regelungswut jeglichen Ermessensspielraum zerstört hat. Ich bin ganz bestimmt kein Freund von übermässiger entnahme oder von Fischen, die zu klein sind (oder zu groß). 

In deinem Fall kann ich die Entnahme absolut verstehen. Auch wenn sie gegen Statuten und Gesetz verstösst.

Meiner Meinung nach gesundem Menschenverstand die richtige Entscheidung. Kann dir, im Fall des erwischt werdens, aber auch ein nettes Strafsümmchen einbrummen.


----------



## volkerm (13. September 2013)

*AW: Hecht durch zu tiefes Schlucken mitnehmen*

Sorry, Jürgen,

diese Regelung hat keinen Sinn. Natürlich kann ich Montagen fischen, die o.g. Problem provozieren. Mit Leuten, die sowas machen, will ich nichts zu tun haben. Der tote Hecht im Wasser nützt niemandem. Man mag sich mit der Entnahme auf Randeis befinden- ich würde es ungeachtet der Konsequenzen tun.

Gruss

Volker


----------



## Allrounder27 (13. September 2013)

*AW: Hecht durch zu tiefes Schlucken mitnehmen*

Die Konsequenz kann auch locker Vereinsausschluss sein.

Und mal ehrlich: Im Prinzip ist es doch abartig, das wir uns bei unserem Zivilisations- und Wohlstandsgrad noch um solchen Mist Gedanken machen müssen.

Wenn das aus dem Gesetz genommen wird und erlaubt wäre, also Spielraum für eigene Entscheidung wäre, dann würden ein paar "Spezies" loslaufen und nurnoch Fische die geschluckt haben fangen.

Bin ich froh das wir in meiner Pächtergemeinschaft ewas neben dem Gesetz stehen und genau diesen Spielraum zulassen. Was dann in 7 Jahren auch genau einmal bei einem Fisch in der Schonzeit ausgenutzt wurde, der einen Köder weggehaun hat.


----------



## Taxidermist (13. September 2013)

*AW: Hecht durch zu tiefes Schlucken mitnehmen*

Auch wenn es schade um den kleinen Hecht ist, wenn er stirbt, finden sich in einem intakten Gewässer immer dankbare Abnehmer dafür.
Zumeist andere Raubfische,wie große Hechte,Aale und fast immer freuen sich die Krebse über ein solches Opfer!
Mir ist es sogar schon passiert, dass ich einen untermaßigen Hecht, der nicht mal sonderlich verletzt war zurücksetzte und sah wie er sofort von einem großen Hecht geschnappt wurde.Der ist wahrscheinlich dem Kleinen schon bis zum Boot hinterher geschwommen und als der wieder ins Wasser ging, war er leichte Beute!

Jürgen


----------



## Taxidermist (13. September 2013)

*AW: Hecht durch zu tiefes Schlucken mitnehmen*



> Man mag sich mit der Entnahme auf Randeis befinden- ich würde es ungeachtet der Konsequenzen tun.



Ja, Volker und da wir uns hier im Junganglerbereich befinden, sind meine
Ratschläge auch rechtlich auf der sicheren Seite.
Erwachsene sollten wegen mir ihren Fischreischein riskieren, oder eben andere Sanktionen.
Du würdest deinen Kindern auch nicht empfehlen, doch bei Rot über die
Kreuzung zu laufen,auch wenn du dass selbst machst!

Jürgen


----------



## volkerm (13. September 2013)

*AW: Hecht durch zu tiefes Schlucken mitnehmen*

Jürgen, aus der Seite gesehen hast Du sicher recht.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (13. September 2013)

*AW: Hecht durch zu tiefes Schlucken mitnehmen*



volkerma schrieb:


> Sorry, Jürgen,
> 
> diese Regelung hat keinen Sinn. Natürlich kann ich Montagen fischen, die o.g. Problem provozieren.



Und genau deshalb macht die Regelung auch Sinn!!!


----------



## volkerm (13. September 2013)

*AW: Hecht durch zu tiefes Schlucken mitnehmen*

Ich kenne das System aus Canada- besser einen toten Fisch zurücksetzen. Trotzdem springt das zu kurz. Fischt z.B. Einzelhaken, wenn möglich, ohne Widerhaken. Es gibt Wege, sowas zu vermeiden. Dann wird es sinnig.


----------



## Taxidermist (13. September 2013)

*AW: Hecht durch zu tiefes Schlucken mitnehmen*

Zitat TS:


> Hallo, ich musste vor kurzem einen untermaßigen Hecht
> mitnehmen, weil er meinen 5 cm Barschwobbler sehr tief



Das kann immer passieren und der letzte Hecht, den ich auf einen kleinen Wobbler hatte, dem hing dieser zwischen den Kiemenbögen, mit dem Effekt, dass der ziemlich blutete.Beim Lösen ist sogar einer der Kiemenbögen eingerissen.
Klartext; Todeskandidat!
Nur hatte dieser Hecht mit 98cm gutes Maß!

Jürgen


----------



## Allrounder27 (13. September 2013)

*AW: Hecht durch zu tiefes Schlucken mitnehmen*

Bei mir dasselbe. Meinen letzten Hecht habe ich auch auf einen 3,8cm Chubby gefangen. Der Köder hing auch in den Kiemen und dementsprechend wurde mir die Entscheidung, ob der Fisch entnommen wird oder nicht schon abgenommen...meiner hatte zum Glück mit etwas über 80cm auch deutlich Maß. Hätte ihn aber auch gerne wieder schwimmen gesehen.

Grade beim Raubfischangeln muss man aber immer damit rechnen, das mal ein Fisch entnommen werden muss. Hardcore C&R wie bei Karpfen ist hier nicht so ohne weiters anwendbar.


----------



## BERND2000 (13. September 2013)

*AW: Hecht durch zu tiefes Schlucken mitnehmen*



Fetter Barsch schrieb:


> Hallo, ich musste vor kurzem einen untermaßigen Hecht
> mitnehmen, weil er meinen 5 cm Barschwobbler sehr tief
> geschluckt hatte und als ich den Köder los bekommen hatte, war der Hecht kaum noch am Leben. Ich merkte dass er es nicht schaffen würde und habe ihn mitgenommen.


 
Trenne Dich nächstes mal, früher von deinem Wobbler und schneid Ihn ab.
In der Regel wird er Ihn schnell loswerden, wenn kein Zug mehr auf der Schnur ist.
Schon nach kurzer Zeit, lösen sich sonst die Haken auf.
Ganz sicher aber, drohen Ihm beim Hakenlösen größere Gefahren.
Im Zweifel, für den Fisch und gegen den Wobbler entscheiden.


Du hast halt kein Recht Ihn zu fangen oder Dier anzueignen, also muss er lebensfähig zurück.

*Fehler 1*..Du solltest  vermeiden solche Fische zu fangen, was aber kaum immer möglich ist.
Wenn er beim Hakenlösen stirbt, hast Du denn *2.Fehler* gemacht.
Wenn Du Ihn Dier dann aneignest *Fehler 3* und wenn Du dich dann noch erwischen lässt ,schon den *4.Fehler.*.

So viele Fehler verdienen doch Strafe.


Bei 2 - 3 Fehlerpunkten ist die Strafe, sich Gedanken zu machen, wie der Hecht hätte überleben können.

Bei 4 Fehlerpunkten macht es ein Anderer.


----------



## Plietischig (13. September 2013)

*AW: Hecht durch zu tiefes Schlucken mitnehmen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Meines Wissens nach ist das je Bundesland unterschiedlich, aber nagel mich nich darauf fest. In Bayern ist es auf jeden Fall so. Scheixxegal, ob der fisch stirbt oder nich, er muss zurückgesetzt werden.
> Macht logischerweiße keiner, is ja auch unsinnig



ich finde es sehr wichtig, dass auch tote untermaßige zurückgesetzt werden. sonst sagt jeder "der war sowieso schon tot"...


----------



## Allrounder27 (13. September 2013)

*AW: Hecht durch zu tiefes Schlucken mitnehmen*

@ Bernd, das finde ich schon dreist einem Jungangler mit sowas zu kommen!

Was soll denn das für ein Gedankengang sein, sich zu überlegen wie der Hecht hätte überleben können? 

Mir fällt nur "nicht Angeln" ein...wenn man einen Kunstköder durchs Wasser zieht, ist es immer möglich, das man einen beissenden Fisch entnehmen muss.

Wie gesagt, im Junganglerbereich hier solche Posts abledern ist schon ordentlich daneben...


----------



## Lazarus (13. September 2013)

*AW: Hecht durch zu tiefes Schlucken mitnehmen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Meines Wissens nach ist das je Bundesland unterschiedlich, aber nagel mich nich darauf fest. *In Bayern ist es auf jeden Fall so.* Scheixxegal, ob der fisch stirbt oder nich, er muss zurückgesetzt werden.
> Macht logischerweiße keiner, is ja auch unsinnig


Du liegst leider komplett falsch.
In *Bayern* entscheidet nur der Angler, ob der Fisch lebensfähig ist. Wenn nicht, darf er den Fisch (vernünftigerweise!) nicht zurücksetzen, sondern muss ihn entnehmen und abschlagen.
Den Fisch darf er anschließend verwerten.

Sinnvollerweise lässt man den Haken im Fisch, um nicht in Erklärungsnöte zu kommen.


----------



## Sneep (14. September 2013)

*AW: Hecht durch zu tiefes Schlucken mitnehmen*

Hallo,

das ist richtig, aber Bayern ist eine grosse Ausnahme.

In NRW muss man nicht mehr lebensfähige untermaßige oder geschonte Fische töten und vergraben. Keinesfalls darf man sie mitnehmen, Maße gelten auch für diese Fische.

Ich denke, dass die Regelung Sinn macht. 

Es  kommt aber auch auf die Situation an. Wenn ich als Fischereiaufseher einem Angler sagen muss, er soll den in der Schonzeit verangelten 1-Meter-Hecht jetzt vergraben ist das schon etwas grenzwertig. 
Wenn aber jemand, wie erlebt, 20-25 untermaßige Äschen mit Maden verangelt ohne auch nur auf die Idee zu kommen zumindest den Widerhaken anzudrücken, sollter dieser Mensch nicht auch noch mit den Opfern belohnt werden. 

Das sind aber moralische Kategorien. Fakt ist, dass in den allermeisten Bundesländern das mitnehmen solcher Fische verboten ist, da man fürchtet, dass sonst die Maße und Schonzeiten unterlaufen werden.Nach meiner Beobachtung sind die meisten Angler der Meinung, wenn der Fisch geschluckt hat, dürfen sie ihn entnehmen.

Es fiel der Schöne Begriff vom "Randeis" auf das ich mich mit dem aneignen eines solchen Fisches begebe.

Kann aber auch sein, dass man bis zum Hals im kalten Wasser steht.

Wird man dabei erwischt, ist es zumindest eine Ordnungswidrigkeit nach der LFischVO.
Erstattet der Pächter oder der Besitzer des Gewässers jedoch Anzeige,dann wird das als Fischwilderei nach StGB verfolgt.

snEEp


----------



## BERND2000 (14. September 2013)

*AW: Hecht durch zu tiefes Schlucken mitnehmen*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> @ Bernd, das finde ich schon dreist einem Jungangler mit sowas zu kommen!
> 
> Was soll denn das für ein Gedankengang sein, sich zu überlegen wie der Hecht hätte überleben können?
> 
> ...


 
Ich finde es ziemlich klar dargestellt=> Abschneiden z.B bevor größere Verletzungen beim Lösen verursacht werden.

Erster Teil ist wohl normal gehalten, zweiter Teil klarer und meine Art von Übermut und Spaß, ich hoffe der Großbarsch versteht das.
Es ist deutlich klarer, als zu schreiben, es sei Verboten, aber trotzdem richtig den Fisch mitzunehmen und  das könnte dann doch auch bestraft werden................................hier solche Posts abledern ist schon ordentlich verwirrend.

Es ist verboten.

Ich finde es auch nicht  zu hart, das Fangen und Verangeln zu kleiner Fische als Fehler darzustellen.
(Richtiger ist, das man es nicht darf, eben nur aus Versehen)

Fehler versucht man nach Möglichkeit zu vermeiden.
Wer keinen Fehler sieht, der wird auch nichts ändern.
Dann ist es eben normal, das man immer mal Junghechte oder wie bei Sneep, Äschen verangelt. 
Ist es aber nicht, auch wenn man es nie ganz ausschließen kann.

@Allrounder27
Ein Jungangler, ist allein am Wasser, dort muss und kann er eigene Entscheidungen fällen, wie jeder Erwachsene auch.
Darum haben viele B. Länder auch eine Altersuntergrenze.
Die Jugendlichen machen das besser, als viele denken und informieren sich selbst weiter.
In diesem Fall wollte Er es richtig machen, rechtlich knapp daneben, aber moralisch einwandfrei.

Schnell zu entscheiden ob aber ein Haken gelöst werden kann oder nicht und wie, ohne den Fisch zu schädigen.
Oder einen Fisch so zu drillen das möglichst keine Verletzungen auftreten. Oder die Verletzungsmöglichkeiten am Fisch zu erkennen, wird erst sehr viel Erfahrung bringen.
Im Zweifel schnell abschneiden, auch wenn es falsch erscheint.

Ich denke nur selten sitzen Haken gefährlich, oder haben im Drill Verletzungen hervorgerufen, viel gefährlicher für den Fisch ist ein längerer Versuch den Haken herauszubekommen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. September 2013)

*AW: Hecht durch zu tiefes Schlucken mitnehmen*

Die Regelung ist natürlich völliger Blödsinn und Hirnen entsprungen, für die - wie für einige hier auch - der Rest der Angler aus fischgeilen Verbrechern besteht. Diese Hirnträger begreifen nicht mal, dass sie selbst von allen anderen ebenfalls zu dieser Gruppe gezählt werden. 

Vielleicht sollte man einfach mal den gesunden Menschenverstand walten lassen, dann wäre so mancher Unsinn vermeidbar.

Nicht mehr lebensfähige, untermaßige Fische sollten selbstverständlich entnommen und verwertet werden, und zwar nicht "dürfen" sondern "müssen".

Für Raubfische gibt es in den meisten Gewässern eine Fangbegrenzung, untermaßige werden auf die Fangbegrenzung angerechnet und fertig. 
Gibt es keine Fangbegrenzung ist es eh egal, da der Bestand ausreichend groß sein dürfte.

Aber Nein, lieber tausend Untermaßige verangeln und verbuddeln oder zum verludern zurücksetzen. Hauptsache "dem anderen" wird eine unsinnige Scheinmoral aufgezwängt.


----------



## Allrounder17 (14. September 2013)

*AW: Hecht durch zu tiefes Schlucken mitnehmen*

In Bayern ist es so:
Einen Untermaßigen oder in der Schonzeit gefangenen, LEBENSFäHIGEN Fisch zurücksetzen. Ist er jedoch NICHT lebensfähig MUSS er entnommen werden!
Mfg


----------



## BERND2000 (14. September 2013)

*AW: Hecht durch zu tiefes Schlucken mitnehmen*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Die Regelung ist natürlich völliger Blödsinn und Hirnen entsprungen, für die - wie für einige hier auch - der Rest der Angler aus fischgeilen Verbrechern besteht. Diese Hirnträger begreifen nicht mal, dass sie selbst von allen anderen ebenfalls zu dieser Gruppe gezählt werden.
> 
> *Da wirst du wohl mit gemeint haben, das man sich untermßige Fische nicht aneignen darf, auch wenn sie tot sind oder sterben werden.*
> 
> ...


 
Es ist praktischer etwas zu verbieten und dann im Einzelfall, auch einmal ein Auge zuzudrücken.
Nur so kann man gegen die wenigen die es zunächst ausnutzen würden vorgehen.
Macht man es nicht oder erlaubt Freiraum, belohnt man die wenigen die es ausnutzen, dann werden es mehr werden, weil es ja scheinbar gar nicht so falsch ist und man selbst nicht zu kurz kommen möchte.
Dann kann man sich Mindestmaße auch gleich ersparen und auf den gesunden Menschenverstand hoffen.

Würde der gesunde Menschenverstand ausreichend funktionieren, wären solche Reglungen aber nie nötig geworden.
Nicht aus Neid entstanden solche Regelwerke, sondern aus der Notwendigkeit.
Es wird den Leuten sicher nie gefallen haben, einen schon toten Fisch nicht nutzen zu dürfen.
Wenn das heute immer noch so ist, dann nur, weil Mindestmaße anders nicht funktionieren.


----------



## Andal (14. September 2013)

*AW: Hecht durch zu tiefes Schlucken mitnehmen*

Tatsache # 1:

Schonzeiten und Schonmaße gab es schon, da waren unsere Großeltern noch unfruchtbar. Also nix mit neumoderner "Regulierungswut". Beides hat auch unbestreitbare Gründe, da muss man kein Wort verlieren.

Tatsache # 2:

Sorgsam zurechtgebastelte Eigeninterpretationen und dubiose Feindbilder jucken weder Aufseher noch die das letzte Wort sprechende Judikative. Die jeweiligen Spielregeln gelten für alle und wer sie bricht, muss halt mal "eine Runde aussetzen, oder so"!

Tatsache # 3:

Jeder Angler steht in der Pflicht, sich vor dem Angeln mit diesen Spielregeln vertraut zu machen. Wenn er nicht versteht was geschrieben wurde, dann muss er es sich eben vorher erklären lassen. Rechtsgrundsatz: Unwissenheit schützt nicht vor Strafe!

Tatsache # 4:

Auch bei aller Vorsorge ist niemand gegen solche Fehlfänge, also die zufälligen Fänge geschützter Fische abgesichert. Das passiert einfach immer wieder und es passiert uns allen. Dann bleibt einem eben nichts anders übrig, als das zu tun, was für genau diesen Fall vorgesehen und für die Örtlichkeit vorgeschrieben ist. Alles andere Tun hat auch mögliche Konsequenzen nach sich.

Tatsache # 5:

Entweder man arrangiert sich damit, oder man engagiert sich dort, wo Änderungen möglich sind. Herumblöken und irgendwelche Forderungen in den Wind zu plärren ist definitv unwirksam.

Also entweder so, wie eben beschrieben, oder es bleiben lassen und die Freizeit bei Brettspielen verbringen!


----------



## Katteker (14. September 2013)

*AW: Hecht durch zu tiefes Schlucken mitnehmen*

Um genau solche Diskussionen zu vermeiden bekommt man in einem meiner Vereine ein Beiblatt zum Erlaubnisschein in dem u.a. steht:

_"Offentsichtlich stark verletzte untermaßige Fische, z.B. tief verschluckter Haken, sind waidmännisch zu töten. Der Haken ist im Fisch zu belassen und auf Aufforderung der Fischereiaufseher vorzuweisen und dürfen nicht zurück gesetzt werden. Ausnahme: Aal: Vorfach im Maul abschneiden und vorsichtig zurücksetzen."

_Eine vernüftige Regelung denke ich.


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. September 2013)

*AW: Hecht durch zu tiefes Schlucken mitnehmen*



Katteker schrieb:


> Um genau solche Diskussionen zu vermeiden bekommt man in einem meiner Vereine ein Beiblatt zum Erlaubnisschein in dem u.a. steht:
> 
> _"Offentsichtlich stark verletzte untermaßige Fische, z.B. tief verschluckter Haken, sind waidmännisch zu töten. Der Haken ist im Fisch zu belassen und auf Aufforderung der Fischereiaufseher vorzuweisen und dürfen nicht zurück gesetzt werden. Ausnahme: Aal: Vorfach im Maul abschneiden und vorsichtig zurücksetzen."
> 
> _Eine vernüftige Regelung denke ich.




Das denke ich auch. Und selbst in Bayern sind die Bestände nicht zusammengebrochen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. September 2013)

*AW: Hecht durch zu tiefes Schlucken mitnehmen*



Andal schrieb:


> Tatsache # 5:
> 
> Entweder man arrangiert sich damit, oder man engagiert sich dort, wo Änderungen möglich sind. Herumblöken und irgendwelche Forderungen in den Wind zu plärren ist definitv unwirksam.
> 
> Also entweder so, wie eben beschrieben, oder es bleiben lassen und die Freizeit bei Brettspielen verbringen!




Tatsache 6

Wenn man sich mal so die von Andal eröffneten Themen und viele Beiträge anschaut fragt man sich, was er gegen Brettspiele hat.


----------



## Andal (14. September 2013)

*AW: Hecht durch zu tiefes Schlucken mitnehmen*

Ich mag keine Brettspiele. Vom "Schach" bekomme ich immer so rasende Kopfschmerzen.

Siehe dazu:
https://www.google.de/search?q=männ...firefox-a&gws_rd=cr&ei=xy00UubIF8ms4ASDi4HwAg


----------



## BERND2000 (14. September 2013)

*AW: Hecht durch zu tiefes Schlucken mitnehmen*



Katteker schrieb:


> Um genau solche Diskussionen zu vermeiden bekommt man in einem meiner Vereine ein Beiblatt zum Erlaubnisschein in dem u.a. steht:
> 
> _"Offentsichtlich stark verletzte untermaßige Fische, z.B. tief verschluckter Haken, sind waidmännisch zu töten. Der Haken ist im Fisch zu belassen und auf Aufforderung der Fischereiaufseher vorzuweisen und dürfen nicht zurück gesetzt werden. Ausnahme: Aal: Vorfach im Maul abschneiden und vorsichtig zurücksetzen."_
> 
> Eine vernüftige Regelung denke ich.


 
Man kann es so regeln.#6

Aber nicht vergessen die Reglung gilt lediglich nur, wenn sie nicht gegen das Recht verstößt.

(1) Werden Fische oder Krebse, deren Fang verboten ist, lebend gefangen, so hat der Fischer sie unverzüglich wieder einzusetzen; werden sie beim Fang getötet oder sind sie nicht mehr lebensfähig, so hat er sie unverzüglich unschädlich zu beseitigen.
(2) Beim Fischfang mit Netzen oder Reusen dürfen untermaßige Fische und der Schonzeit unterliegende Fische, die tot oder nicht mehr lebensfähig sind, verwertet werden, wenn sie dem Gewicht nach nicht mehr als ein Zehntel des Gesamtfangs des Tages ausmachen.

Ist aber auch egal, so lange das Recht nicht in Anspruch genommen wird, weil alle sich einig sind.

Mir fällt da ein Verein in unserer Nachbarschaft ein, wo selbst ges.Schonzeiten keine Beachtung finden.

Vereinsintern mag das ja nicht verfolgt werden , aber wehe wenn es mal zur Sache geht.
Dann gilt das, was das Gesetz schreibt, alles was dem wiederspricht ist dann nur Papier.


----------



## Rheinspezie (14. September 2013)

*AW: Hecht durch zu tiefes Schlucken mitnehmen*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das ist richtig, aber Bayern ist eine grosse Ausnahme.
> 
> ...




Das kommt m.M. darauf an, ob der Fisch im Sinne des Bundesfischereischeins untermaßig war oder im Sinne einer Vereinsvorschrift...oder im Sinne beider.

Ein 45cm. Hecht wäre laut Bundesschein maßig und müsste *nicht *vergraben werden.

Die meisten Vereinsgewässer haben aber höhere Maße - und nun ?

Hier kann natürlich der Verein auf das höhere Maß bestehen- die Vergrabe-Vorschrift kommt aber vom Gesetzgeber !

Dann kommt es m.M. nach genau auf den Wortlaut der Vereinsbestimmungen an, was zu tun ist; ich würde falls nicht gefordert einen gesetzlich maßigen Hecht auch nicht zerstückeln, weil es Verschwendung ist...aber bspw. sofort einem Aufseher Bescheid geben.

I.d.R. wird das kulanterweise akzeptiert, dass der Fang dann mitgenommen wird - Vergraben nützt doch Keinem, der Fisch ist eh´ tot...


R.S.


----------



## antonio (14. September 2013)

*AW: Hecht durch zu tiefes Schlucken mitnehmen*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Das kommt m.M. darauf an, ob der Fisch im Sinne des Bundesfischereischeins untermaßig war oder im Sinne einer Vereinsvorschrift...oder im Sinne beider.
> 
> das ist vollkommen egal erst mal zum sachverhalt, nur bei sanktionen gibt es da unterschiede.
> was ist im sinne des bundesfischereischeins.
> ...



antonio


----------



## Purist (14. September 2013)

*AW: Hecht durch zu tiefes Schlucken mitnehmen*

Weiss jemand, was man in NDS unter "unverzüglich unschädlich zu beseitigen" versteht? 
Das sind Begriffe, die stammen aus der Tierkörperentsorgung (Verbrennung), z.B. im Seuchenfall. |rolleyes


----------



## Andal (14. September 2013)

*AW: Hecht durch zu tiefes Schlucken mitnehmen*



Purist schrieb:


> Weiss jemand, was man in NDS unter "unverzüglich unschädlich zu beseitigen" versteht?



In der Nähe der Küste wird im Zweifelsfall eingedeicht!


----------



## Purist (14. September 2013)

*AW: Hecht durch zu tiefes Schlucken mitnehmen*



Andal schrieb:


> In der Nähe der Küste wird im Zweifelsfall eingedeicht!



Buddelaktionen an Ufern, auf Weiden etc., und Feuerchen am Wasser, sind leider untersagt #c

Ins Schilf schmeissen, damit sich die Katzen und Ratten freuen oder im Wasser versenken? Hier in Hessen habe ich einmal das Gegenteil als angeblich "richtiges Verhalten" gelernt..

Vielleicht in der Pfeife rauchen?


----------



## Purist (14. September 2013)

*AW: Hecht durch zu tiefes Schlucken mitnehmen*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Damit macht ihr dem Jungen klar,erst mal richtig Vaters Wort anzuzweifeln!
> Versteh ich nicht?



Ich glaube wir bringen hier lediglich die schwammige Rechtslage in dem nicht ganz unwichtigen Fall, je nach Bundesland/Pächter/Verein zum Ausdruck. |rolleyes


----------



## Sneep (15. September 2013)

*AW: Hecht durch zu tiefes Schlucken mitnehmen*

Hallo,

wir müssen hier 2 Fälle unterscheiden.

1.) ich  eigne mir in meinem Verein einen untermaßigen Fisch an und werde von der Polizei oder der Fischereiaufsicht erwischt. 
Der Verein  oder der Verpächter erstatten jedoch keine Anzeige nach § 294. und regeln das intern.

Damit wird es nicht als Fischwilderei verfolgt, solange ich an dem Gewässer eine Fischereierlaubnis habe.
Liegt der Fisch auch unterhalb des _gesetzlichen_ Maßes, kommt eine Ordnungswidrigkeit in Betracht, weil ich gegen Bestimmungen der LFischVO verstoße.

2.) Beim gleichen Vergehen werde ich vom Verein oder vom Verpächter nach § 294  StGB angezeigt. In diesem Fall ist das mitnehmen eines untermaßigen Fisches eine Fiischwilderei nach 293 StGB. 
Im StGB geht es um den Schutz der Rechte des Inhabers des Fischereirechtes.
Ich schließe als Angler einen Vertrag mit ihm, in dem die Rechte und Pflichten geregelt sind, den Erlaubnisschein.

Hat der Hecht laut Erlaubnisschein ein Maß von 70 cm, so ist die Mitnahme eines Hechtes von 60 cm eine Verletzung fremden Fischrechtes. Ich habe keine fischereilich Berechtigung mir Hechte unter 70 cm anzueignen.
Hier gilt nicht das gesetzliche Maß, sondern das im _Erlaubnisschein_ festgelegte Maß.

Es wird nirgendwo unterschieden zwischen regulär gefangenen und verangelten, nicht mehr lebensfähigen Fischen. MW hat nur Bayern eine Sonderregelung in den Ausführungsbestimmungen ihrer LFischVO.

Rechtlich ist das ansonsten völlig gleichgültig.

SnEEp


----------



## Locke4865 (15. September 2013)

*AW: Hecht durch zu tiefes Schlucken mitnehmen*

@ Sneep
Ein Fisch der eindeutig einen Besitzer (Verein) zugeordnet werden kann kann "nur" gestohlen werden 
nicht zu zuordnende Fische (Fließgewässer Meer) gewildert
ist zweierlei in der Rechtssprechung


----------



## Lunosch (15. September 2013)

*AW: Hecht durch zu tiefes Schlucken mitnehmen*

GsD haben wir in Bayern auch Gesetze die Sinn machen. |supergri

Vorfach aushängen und warten ob einer kommt. Dann der heimischen Küche zuführen.

Hat man allerdings mehrere!!! verangelte Äschen wie im Beispiel zuvor, wird's wahrscheinlich trotzdem unangenehm, weil das hätte man ja mit Haken- und Köderwahl bzw. Platzwechsel verhindern können


----------



## Rheinspezie (15. September 2013)

*AW: Hecht durch zu tiefes Schlucken mitnehmen*

Moin,

zum Thema "zerstückeln" bleibt es bei meiner Meinung.

ein 45 er Hecht muss laut dem Bundefischereischein *nicht*

zerstückelt werden.

Liegt das Vereinsmaß bei bspw. 60cm. ist der fisch klar untermaßig und es kommt *dann *darauf an, wie die Vereinsvertreter darauf reagieren,* wenn* ganz klar der Fisch unbeabsichtigt verangelt wurde.

Hier ist zwischen Vorsatz und "Unglück" zu unterscheiden.

Deshalb würde ich bspw. die Nummer des Vorsitzenden / Aufsehers in der Tasche haben und bevor ich einen verwertbaren Untermaßigen wegwerfe, ersteinmal nachfragen....*wenn* eben nicht klare Anweisung für diesen Fall im Erlaubnisschein steht.

Es ist ja auch im sinne des Vereins, wenn bspw. der kleine Hecht als Fang eingetragen wird und bspw. dann schon ein Fanglimit erreicht wäre.

wirft man den Fisch weg und fängt dann noch einen maßigen, hätte man dem Fischbestand ja die doppelte anzahl an Räubern entnommen .

Deshalb kommt es in mir bekannten Vereinsgewässern eben in solchen "Unfallsituationen" dazu, dass der Angler auch diesen fisch behalten darf.

Das ist vernünftig und in Bayern somit *fortschrittlich gedacht* !

Aber vorher würde ich wie gesagt mich immer durch ein entsprechendes Telefonat absichern - oder den Kontro fragen.

Sonst bleibt es nat. bei der rechtlichen Zwickmühle wie beschrieben !

R.S.


----------



## Andal (15. September 2013)

*AW: Hecht durch zu tiefes Schlucken mitnehmen*

Welche "Bundesdokumente" meinst du denn hier laufend? Haben wir ein Bundesfischereirecht, Bundesschonzeiten, Bundesschonmaße etc pp.?


----------



## volkerm (15. September 2013)

*AW: Hecht durch zu tiefes Schlucken mitnehmen*

Es geht hier um EINEN versehentlich verletzten, wohl tödlich, untermassigen Fisch. Schon werden alle Paragraphen gewälzt. Ich habe dazu- zur Vermeidung dessen, weiter vorn geschrieben. Mit der Länge der Diskussion wird deutlich, dass einige den Angelgegnern ins Wort schreiben. Macht mal- oft ist schweigen Gold.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (15. September 2013)

*AW: Hecht durch zu tiefes Schlucken mitnehmen*



Sneep schrieb:


> In NRW muss man nicht mehr lebensfähige untermaßige oder geschonte Fische töten *und vergraben*.


 
Wo muss der Angler diese denn vergraben? Am Gewässer?

Dafür würde ich wiederum in Bayern eine Strafe aufgebrummt bekommen, weil hier das Einbringen toter Tiere in die Natur verboten ist (Gab letztens Ärger, weil ein Angler zwangsweise zu entnehmende Zwergewelse getötet und in den Wald geworfen hat. Leider hat's der Förster gesehen. |gr

Ich stelle mir das einigermaßen skurril vor, wenn jemand einen 59er Hecht fängt (Schonmaß bei uns 60cm), der zu tief geschluckt hat und dann am Ufer anfängt, ein entsprechendes Loch zu graben und eine Beerdigung veranstaltet. Und das Ganze dann wenn's geht am Spaziergängerweg. |supergri

Andererseits: Wenn das Vergraben nicht am Gewässer passieren muss, ist die Regelung doch für die Katz. Irgendwie alles ein wenig schräg #d


----------



## Purist (15. September 2013)

*AW: Hecht durch zu tiefes Schlucken mitnehmen*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Andererseits: Wenn das Vergraben nicht am Gewässer passieren muss, ist die Regelung doch für die Katz. Irgendwie alles ein wenig schräg #d



Vor allem schräg, weil Bußgelder und Anzeigen drohen, egal wie man einen solchen Vorfall handhabt. Das ist ja nicht nur in einem Bundesland so unklar geregelt.
Was macht man nun am einfachsten? Abschlagen, Herzstich, Kiemenschnitt, Schwimmblase entleeren und im Wasser versenken? #c


----------



## Naturliebhaber (15. September 2013)

*AW: Hecht durch zu tiefes Schlucken mitnehmen*



Purist schrieb:


> Was macht man nun am einfachsten? Abschlagen, Herzstich, Kiemenschnitt, Schwimmblase entleeren und im Wasser versenken? #c


 
Wäre in Bayern auch nicht erlaubt:

§21
...
Tote Fische und Teile von Fischen dürfen in ein Gewässer nicht eingebracht werden...

Um Fragen vorzubeugen: Das gilt nicht für Köderfische.


----------



## Schuppi 56 (15. September 2013)

*AW: Hecht durch zu tiefes Schlucken mitnehmen*

Ja  wenn ich das so  lese  versteh ich blos dann  die  situation nicht  denn es  hesisst  wenne r schluckt muss der  fisch mit den haken  n sich getötet werden und  darf erst beim ausweiden   entnommen werden zurücksetzen ist verboten  aufjeden fall in  teilen von bayern .
und was tust du wenn der hecht untermassig ist  ? und dir ein großer  druf schisst beim rein ziehen   was ist dann zu tuhn ? 

Beide  fische zusammenlassen und   wenn kontrolle kommt  pasiert garnichts  denn hechten sind kanibalen und  können auch nicht lesen somit Gesetzes unkundig 
lg


----------



## Purist (15. September 2013)

*AW: Hecht durch zu tiefes Schlucken mitnehmen*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Wäre in Bayern auch nicht erlaubt:
> 
> §21
> ...
> Tote Fische und Teile von Fischen dürfen in ein Gewässer nicht eingebracht werden...



Was dann? Unauffällig roh mit einem Hellen herunterspülen? Oder doch lieber Zauberer spielen?
Es ist ja nicht nur in Bayern so, das mit dem untersagtem "Fisch(reste) im Wasser entsorgen".

Ich frage mich noch immer, wie man das in Niedersachsen anstellen soll, fachmännische Tierentsorgung am Kanal, ohne Feuer/Schaufel (die müsste ja quasi jeder von uns mitführen, wenn es mit dem Vergraben denn erlaubt wäre..!) wahrscheinlich auch ohne Entsorgung im Wasser.. ;+


----------



## Sneep (15. September 2013)

*AW: Hecht durch zu tiefes Schlucken mitnehmen*



Locke4865 schrieb:


> @ Sneep
> Ein Fisch der eindeutig einen Besitzer (Verein) zugeordnet werden kann kann "nur" gestohlen werden
> nicht zu zuordnende Fische (Fließgewässer Meer) gewildert
> ist zweierlei in der Rechtssprechung




Hallo Locke,

oft behauptet, trotzdem nicht richtig.

Beispiel: ein Baggersee mit einem Verein als Pächter.

Angele ich hier ohne Genehmigung ist das Fischwilderei und kein Diebstahl. Obwohl die Fische alle dem Verein zugeordnet werden können. Mit dem Aussetzen werden diese Fische Herrenlos, genau wie jede Amsel und jedes Eichhörnchen.
Diebstahl setzt aber zwingend voraus, dass das Diebesgut einen Besitzer hatte.

Diebstahl liegt vor, wenn sich die Fische unter meiner direkten Kontrolle befinden und ich direkten Zugriff habe z.B in der Fischzucht oder in meinem Gartenteich.

SneeP


----------



## Sneep (15. September 2013)

*AW: Hecht durch zu tiefes Schlucken mitnehmen*



Purist schrieb:


> Vor allem schräg, weil Bußgelder und Anzeigen drohen, egal wie man einen solchen Vorfall handhabt. Das ist ja nicht nur in einem Bundesland so unklar geregelt.
> Was macht man nun am einfachsten? Abschlagen, Herzstich, Kiemenschnitt, Schwimmblase entleeren und im Wasser versenken? #c




Hallo Purist,

man kann ja über die NRW Regelung geteilter Meinung sein, eines ist die Regelung aber sicher nicht, nämlich unklar.

Jeder untermaßige oder geschonte Fisch, der nach dem Fang nicht mehr lebensfähig ist, ist zu töten und am Gewässer unmittelbar zu vergraben.

Wobei unmittelbar bedeutet, bevor ich weiter angle. 

Was ist daran nicht zu verstehen?

Bevor jemand diese Frage stellt, 
wenn das Ufer betoniert ist,verfahrt sinngemäß

snEep


----------



## Purist (15. September 2013)

*AW: Hecht durch zu tiefes Schlucken mitnehmen*



Sneep schrieb:


> Jeder untermaßige oder geschonte Fisch, der nach dem Fang nicht mehr lebensfähig ist, ist zu töten und am Gewässer unmittelbar zu vergraben.
> 
> Wobei unmittelbar bedeutet, bevor ich weiter angle.
> 
> Was ist daran nicht zu verstehen?



In NRW ist es erlaubt, z.B. auf landwirtschaftlichem genutztem Grund, herumzubuddeln?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (16. September 2013)

*AW: Hecht durch zu tiefes Schlucken mitnehmen*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo Locke,
> 
> oft behauptet, trotzdem nicht richtig.
> 
> ...


 
Das ist falsch. Der Baggersee ist durch die Pacht in privatem Besitz des Vereins. Damit ist es Diebstahl.

Guckst du hier, wo die Sachlage völlig korrekt beschrieben ist:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fischwilderei 

Zitat:
"Die Fischwilderei trifft nur auf Fische in Gewässern zu, die herrenlos sind. *Bei Privatgewässern und Teichen handelt es sich bei dem unerlaubten Fang von Fischen nicht um Fischwilderei, sondern um **Diebstahl** nach § 242 StGB*."


----------



## wobbler68 (16. September 2013)

*AW: Hecht durch zu tiefes Schlucken mitnehmen*

Hallo

@Purist

Hier bei mir (NDS /Holzminden) ist es so geregelt.

_Werden untermaßige oder während der Schonzeit Fische gefangen,so müssen diese unverzüglich vorsichtig wieder zurückgesetzt werden.
Verletzte Fische die nicht überleben würden müssen getötet und zerstückelt dem Gewässer als Nahrung übergeben werden,eine Verwertung ist nicht erlaubt._

Steht in so der Gewässerordnung.(von meinem Verein)


Mfg
Alex


----------



## Purist (16. September 2013)

*AW: Hecht durch zu tiefes Schlucken mitnehmen*



wobbler68 schrieb:


> Steht in so der Gewässerordnung.(von meinem Verein)



Danke für deinen Beitrag! #h
Es ist gut, dass sich dein Verein genau äußert was in dem Fall zu tun ist. 

Könnte man die Regelung aus der Binnenfischereiordnung Niedersachsens (Werden Fische oder Krebse, deren Fang verboten ist, lebend gefangen,  so hat der Fischer sie unverzüglich wieder einzusetzen; werden sie beim  Fang getötet oder sind sie nicht mehr lebensfähig, so hat er sie  unverzüglich unschädlich zu beseitigen. Abschnitt Zwei §5), die ein Verein 1:1 übernimmt, genauso wie in deinem Verein auslegen, wenn er das Einbringen von "Fischteilen", Innereien etc., nicht untersagt?
Eigentlich schon, oder? |rolleyes


----------



## Sneep (16. September 2013)

*AW: Hecht durch zu tiefes Schlucken mitnehmen*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Das ist falsch. Der Baggersee ist durch die Pacht in privatem Besitz des Vereins. Damit ist es Diebstahl.
> 
> Guckst du hier, wo die Sachlage völlig korrekt beschrieben ist:
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fischwilderei
> ...



Hallo Naturliebhaber,

Wikipedia hat recht, aber du leider nicht.

Dein Denkfehler ist die Annahme, dass ein vom Verein angepachtetes Gewässer damit ein Privatgewässer ist.
Das ist aber grundfalsch.

Was ein Privatgewässer ist, regelt das Fischereigesetz.
In der Regel sind es Gewässer unterhalb von 0,5 ha Fläche.

Diebstahl ist es "in Teichen und anderen Privatgewässern".
Teiche sind per Definition ablassbare Gewässer (Fischzucht) und Privatgewässer per Definition Kleingewässer.
Beides trifft auf einen angepachteten Baggersee wohl eher nicht zu.

Wäre der Baggersee ein Privatgewässer, würden nur 4 §§ des LFischG gültig sein. Gesetzliche Maße und Schonzeiten gelten an Privatgewässern nicht. Ich vermute aber, dass an eurem Baggersee sehr wohl die gesetzlichen Maße gültig sind.

Zudem könnte ich mich relativ sicher fühlen wenn ich dort schwarzangle.
Jedenfalls solange ich aller Fische zurücksetze. Erst wenn ich einen Fisch mitnehme begehe ich ja einen Diebstahl.

Nochmal, der Begriff "Privatgewässer" hat nichts mit einem "privaten" Gewässer zu tun. Es ist vielmehr ein spezieller Begriff aus den LFischG der Bundesländer der bestimmte Kleingewässer umfasst.

Gäbe es diese Regelung nicht, müsste ich einen Fischereischein haben um einen Goldfsch aus dem Gartenteich zu keschern.

SneeP


----------



## Sneep (17. September 2013)

*AW: Hecht durch zu tiefes Schlucken mitnehmen*



Purist schrieb:


> In NRW ist es erlaubt, z.B. auf landwirtschaftlichem genutztem Grund, herumzubuddeln?



Hallo,

in aller Regel angle ich nicht auf Feldern, deswegen kann ich diese Frage nicht beantworten.

Ich würde den Fisch spontan in der Uferböschung zur letzten Ruhe betten.

sneep


----------



## zanderzone (17. September 2013)

Ich nehme ihn mit! Gehe ich auch ganz locker mit um! Bevor ich den vergrabe, haue ich ihn lieber inne Pfanne!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (17. September 2013)

*AW: Hecht durch zu tiefes Schlucken mitnehmen*



Sneep schrieb:


> Was ein Privatgewässer ist, regelt das Fischereigesetz.
> In der Regel sind es Gewässer unterhalb von 0,5 ha Fläche.


 
Diese Einschränkung gibt es in Bayern nicht. Habe ich hier einen 10ha-See auf meinem privaten Grundstück, ist das ein Privatgewässer. Alle stehenden Gewässer, die mein Verein angepachtet hat, fallen unter diese Kategorie (ablassbar wie auch nicht ablassbar).



Sneep schrieb:


> Wäre der Baggersee ein Privatgewässer, würden nur 4 §§ des LFischG gültig sein. Gesetzliche Maße und Schonzeiten gelten an Privatgewässern nicht. Ich vermute aber, dass an eurem Baggersee sehr wohl die gesetzlichen Maße gültig sind.


 
Auch das ist in Bayern anders geregelt. Die Gültigkeit von Schonmaßen etc. richtet sich nicht nach der Definition des Privatgewässers (die es im Fischereigesetz Bayerns gar nicht gibt), sondern nach der Definition des geschlossenen Gewässers:

_*Art. 2*_

_Geschlossene Gewässer im Sinn des Gesetzes sind:_
_1. alle künstlich angelegten, ablassbaren und während der Bespannung gegen den Wechsel der Fische ständig abgesperrten Fischteiche und Fischbehälter, mögen sie mit einem natürlichen Gewässer in Verbindung stehen oder nicht,_
_2. die lediglich zum Zweck der Fischzucht oder Fischhaltung künstlich hergestellten und ständig_
_abgesperrten Rinnsale, solange sie ausschließlich diesem Zweck dienen,_

_*§ 11*_
_*Fangbeschränkungen nach Zeit und Maß*_

_(3) 1 Für den Fang der nachfolgend genannten Fische gelten nach Zeit und Maß folgende Regelungen_

_..._

_(9) 1 *Abs. 1 bis 8 gelten nicht* für_
_1. die Fischzucht und Fischhaltung in__* geschlossenen Gewässern im Sinn von Art. 2 Nrn. 1*_
_*und 2 BayFiG*,_

Für diese Gewässer gilt auch keine Hegepflicht. 

Gewässer über 1 ha Fläche müssen meines Wissens nach bewirtschaftet werden (habe aber den entsprechenden Paragraphen nicht parat).



Sneep schrieb:


> Nochmal, der Begriff "Privatgewässer" hat nichts mit einem "privaten" Gewässer zu tun. Es ist vielmehr ein spezieller Begriff aus den LFischG der Bundesländer der bestimmte Kleingewässer umfasst.
> 
> Gäbe es diese Regelung nicht, müsste ich einen Fischereischein haben um einen Goldfsch aus dem Gartenteich zu keschern.
> 
> SneeP


 
Du darfst in Bayern Fische aus deinem Gartenteich keschern, ohne im Besitz eines Fischereischeins zu sein, aber du darfst sie ohne Fischereischein tatsächlich nicht mit der Handangel fangen. Das ist völlig unabhängig von der Gewässergröße und -lage (im Garten genau wie außerhalb)

*Art. 57*

(1) Wer den Fischfang gemäß Art. 1 Abs. 1 Satz 1 ausübt, muss einen auf seinen Namen lautenden Fischereischein bei sich führen und diesen auf Verlangen den Polizeibeamten, den Fischereiaufsehern, den Fischereiberechtigten und den Fischereipächtern zur Prüfung aushändigen.

(2) Ein Fischereischein ist nicht erforderlich für Personen, *die auf andere Weise als mit der Handangel*
1. als Helfer eines Inhabers eines Fischereischeins in dessen Begleitung oder
2. in geschlossenen Gewässern im Sinn des Art. 2 Nrn. 1 und 2 den Fischfang ausüben.


----------



## Andal (17. September 2013)

*AW: Hecht durch zu tiefes Schlucken mitnehmen*

Der junge Mann mit der Eingangsfrage wohnt im tiefsten Sachsen und ist von euren Beiträgen offensichtlich längst erschlagen. Aber ihr fieselt euch mit Spitzfindigkeiten bezüglich Bayern und NRW ab. Ganz großes Damentennis!


----------



## Rheinspezie (17. September 2013)

*AW: Hecht durch zu tiefes Schlucken mitnehmen*



Andal schrieb:


> Welche "Bundesdokumente" meinst du denn hier laufend? Haben wir ein Bundesfischereirecht, Bundesschonzeiten, Bundesschonmaße etc pp.?




Moin, ganz vergessen, zu antworten : ich meine den blauen Bufi-Schein.

Komme aus NRW ; - dort stehen die gesetzlichen Mindestmaße,

von denen Vereine nur durch Erhöhung abweichen dürfen.

Gruß, R.S. #h


----------



## Knispel (17. September 2013)

*AW: Hecht durch zu tiefes Schlucken mitnehmen*

Es gibt keinen bufi ( soll wohl Bundesfischereischein heißen ) Schein. Wann begreift ihr das endlich ! In meinem ehemaligen Wohnort/Bundesland gab es z.B. Rote und in meinem jetzigen Bundelland überhaupt keine, da langt Prüfungsnachweis und Personalausweis.


----------



## ToxicToolz (17. September 2013)

*AW: Hecht durch zu tiefes Schlucken mitnehmen*



Andal schrieb:


> Der junge Mann mit der Eingangsfrage wohnt im tiefsten Sachsen ............... Aber ihr fieselt euch mit Spitzfindigkeiten bezüglich Bayern und NRW ab. Ganz großes Damentennis!






|good: ....


----------



## Rheinspezie (17. September 2013)

*AW: Hecht durch zu tiefes Schlucken mitnehmen*



Knispel schrieb:


> Es gibt keinen bufi ( soll wohl Bundesfischereischein heißen ) Schein. Wann begreift ihr das endlich ! In meinem ehemaligen Wohnort/Bundesland gab es z.B. Rote !



Da muß ich dir Recht geben - er heißt aber nunmal so !

Vllt. sollte man einen teutschen Antrag auf Namensabänderung stellen |supergri|supergri|supergri

R.S.


----------



## Lazarus (17. September 2013)

*AW: Hecht durch zu tiefes Schlucken mitnehmen*

Warnung: Nachfolgendes ist nur für Bayern interessant, dem TE mit seinem Hecht wird es wenig nutzen. |supergri



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Diese Einschränkung gibt es in Bayern nicht. Habe ich hier einen 10ha-See auf meinem privaten Grundstück, ist das ein Privatgewässer.
> 
> Auch das ist in Bayern anders geregelt. Die Gültigkeit von Schonmaßen etc. richtet sich nicht nach der Definition des Privatgewässers (die es im Fischereigesetz Bayerns gar nicht gibt), sondern nach der Definition des geschlossenen Gewässers


Du hast die Nr. 3 vergessen:

_BayFiG, Art. 2 Nr. 3: mit Ausnahme der Altwässer alle anderen Gewässer, denen es an einer für den Wechsel der Fische geeigneten regelmäßigen Verbindung mit einem natürlichen Gewässer fehlt._

Der Baggersee auf deinem Privatgelände wird in aller Regel zur Nummer 3 gehören, weil er vermutlich nicht ablassbar ist.
Damit gelten dort sehr wohl die Hegepflicht und die gesetzlichen Schonbestimmungen!

Ausgesetzte Fische würde ich deshalb auch als herrenlos ansehen, genauso wie die in einem Fluss.
Also kein Diebstahl, wenn jemand unerlaubt einen Fisch entnimmt, sondern Fischwilderei.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (17. September 2013)

*AW: Hecht durch zu tiefes Schlucken mitnehmen*



Lazarus schrieb:


> Ausgesetzte Fische würde ich deshalb auch als herrenlos ansehen, genauso wie die in einem Fluss.
> Also kein Diebstahl, wenn jemand unerlaubt einen Fisch entnimmt, sondern Fischwilderei.


 
Der Baggersee *ohne Anbindung an einen Fluss* befindet sich auf meinem privaten Grund. Wieso sollen die daraus entnommenen Fische herrenlos sein? Sind dann die Kühe auf meiner Weide auch herrenlos?


----------



## Purist (17. September 2013)

*AW: Hecht durch zu tiefes Schlucken mitnehmen*



Sneep schrieb:


> Ich würde den Fisch spontan in der Uferböschung zur letzten Ruhe betten.



Was machst du, wenn die Uferböschung aus Steinbrocken besteht? Einen Bagger holen? 
Muss ich mir trotzdem merken, dass man in NRW einen Klappspaten für Untermaßiges mitnehmen sollte. #h

Im Norden wird zerstückelt und ins Wasser.. wie war das noch einmal in Bayern? |rolleyes


----------



## Lazarus (17. September 2013)

*AW: Hecht durch zu tiefes Schlucken mitnehmen*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Der Baggersee *ohne Anbindung an einen Fluss* befindet sich auf meinem privaten Grund. Wieso sollen die daraus entnommenen Fische herrenlos sein? Sind dann die Kühe auf meiner Weide auch herrenlos?



Dein Privatgrund, der den See umgibt, schützt dich auch nicht davor, dass du als Fischereiberechtigter der Hegepflicht unterliegst, dass du das Landratsamt fragen musst, ob und wie viele Erlaubnisscheine du ausgeben darfst. 

*BGB § 960 BGB* sagt:

“(1)  Wilde Tiere sind herrenlos, solange sie sich in der Freiheit befinden.  Wilde Tiere in Tiergärten und Fische in Teichen oder anderen  geschlossenen Privatgewässern sind nicht herrenlos.

Ich würde sagen, dass ein Fisch dann _nicht _herrenlos ist, wenn ihn sein Eigentümer tatsächlich in Besitz nehmen kann.
Die Kühe auf deiner Weide kannst du jederzeit in den Stall treiben. Den Teich kannst du ablassen und die Fische aufsammeln.

Die Hechte in deinem privaten Baggersee dagegen wirst du kaum dazu bringen, ans Ufer zu hüpfen.
Selbst das Elektrofischen ist dafür keine Lösung, weil du mit Sicherheit keine Genehmigung bekommst, wenn du als Grund die 'Inbesitznahme' der Fische angibst.


----------



## Lazarus (17. September 2013)

*AW: Hecht durch zu tiefes Schlucken mitnehmen*



Purist schrieb:


> Im Norden wird zerstückelt und ins Wasser.. wie war das noch einmal in Bayern? |rolleyes


Aufessen! :l


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 159069 (17. September 2013)

*AW: Hecht durch zu tiefes Schlucken mitnehmen*

Der Genieser würde schweigen.:m


----------



## Frodo Beutlin (18. September 2013)

*AW: Hecht durch zu tiefes Schlucken mitnehmen*



memezeffner schrieb:


> Der Genieser würde schweigen.:m




Gesundheit ! :m


----------



## Angler9999 (22. September 2013)

*AW: Hecht durch zu tiefes Schlucken mitnehmen*



Andal schrieb:


> Der junge Mann mit der Eingangsfrage ... und ist von euren Beiträgen offensichtlich längst erschlagen. Aber ihr fieselt euch mit Spitzfindigkeiten bezüglich Bayern und NRW ab. Ganz großes Damentennis!



@Andal |good:#6#6|good:

Das ist wie im jedem dritten Trööt


----------



## Mr Allrounder (23. September 2013)

*AW: Hecht durch zu tiefes Schlucken mitnehmen*

Bei uns ist es so, dass man ihn abschlägt und mitnehmen kann, fürkontrollen allerdings den haken drin lässt, um die schwere der verletzung nachweisen zu können.


----------

